# Filter for ADA Mini M??



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I've ordered an ADA Mini M with the matching lighting and CO2 kit. Heating and colling I'm not worried about. the house is kept a fairly constant 72-74. I'm looking for filter ideas. 

Anyone have some experience along these lines?


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

I've got the same setup and am using the Eheim 2211. It's just perfect for this tank.

They've long been discontinued, but rarely pop up on ebay. Here

You can also use the mini lily pipes with the 2211 (13mm in, 10mm out), which are quite nice.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

The Hydor Prime 10 is another option. I have no experience with it, but in many nano setups in Asia it seems like a common choice.

I've tried the Zoomed turtlefilter and was overall unimpressed. One thing to keep in mind is it cannot be place on the floor (too far below the aquarium) or it cannot move water.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Rolo said:


> The Hydor Prime 10 is another option. I have no experience with it, but in many nano setups in Asia it seems like a common choice.
> 
> I've tried the Zoomed turtlefilter and was overall unimpressed. One thing to keep in mind is it cannot be place on the floor (too far below the aquarium) or it cannot move water.


Instead of the Zoo Med, what about a Tom's Aquatic Mini Rapid filter?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I like the idea of a Eheim 2211, have to keep an eye on ebay. I did order the mini Lily pipes with the tank. The current one listed there is missing a clip and the person wants a small fortune for shipping. I hate when people try to use shipping as the money maker. 

Hydor might be an alternative. Does it look nice, With what I have invested in this tank thats going to be sitting on a bar I'd hate to have a tacky looking bit as a filter. 

Tom's is an unknown. Saw their ad in FAMA but don't know much about the product. 

The smallest ADA filter is taller the tank and flows 6 l min. The tank is just barely over 19 l. To much filter for the tank.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

> I've got the same setup and am using the Eheim 2211. It's just perfect for this tank.


Do you have the experience that this type of Ehiem filter has air leaking, around the main seal? I have two of these types Eheims, 2217, 2213. Both work excellent, excepting for that defect. replaced seals, yada yada y..

I'm wondering if these classic type Ehiem designs don't have air-tight fitting like the 2222, for example, has a differerent design, precluding this air leak. Just a thought that I've been thinking about.

Mark


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

I have both the ZooMed and the Tom's and out of the two, would go for the ZooMed 501 over the Tom's one, mainly because of the plumbing. the Tom's pipe's are a bit difficult to work with, and the flow isn't too much on my 2.5, once you put some additional media/floss in it. And you certainly can't locate on the floor. I tried some other plumbing on it, but wound up using the tank hanger slightly modified. The Tom's one does come with the hanger, while it is an optional part for the ZooMed 501.

either one with some additional media in it significantly reduces the flow. Nothing like my 2026's


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The ZooMed is absolutely quiet and will provide enough flow. It's the smallest of them all so it will not detract from the tank even if it's placed by it. But it looks cheap 

I have a Hydor and it works great AFTER it degasses itself. Before that it makes a noise. Opening that thing is crazy hard.

The Eheim would be my choice except I dislike the cheesy green housing and I will hide it somewhere.

--Nikolay


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

fredyk said:


> Do you have the experience that this type of Ehiem filter has air leaking, around the main seal? I have two of these types Eheims, 2217, 2213. Both work excellent, excepting for that defect. replaced seals, yada yada y..
> 
> I'm wondering if these classic type Ehiem designs don't have air-tight fitting like the 2222, for example, has a differerent design, precluding this air leak. Just a thought that I've been thinking about.
> 
> Mark


Nope, I've owned 4 Eheim Classics (2211, 2213, and two 2215s) and never had that problem.

Before you seal the canister make sure the o-ring is wet.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

If you are feeling up to the challenge, one idea might be to make a DIY canister filter out of a kitchen storage container like what has been done before except use a stainless steel one and drill it for stainless steel hose fittings.

example picture, they sell them all over the place like bed bath and beyond.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I like the whipser mini for little tanks. It is really quiet, small and believe it or not it is almost invisible in a little tank, especially if you use a black background. I mod the filters by using zip ties to attach a nylon pot scrubber to the whipser frame to serve as a biological media when swapping out the foam. I have also used biochem stars and fluval bio max inside the foam sleeves. Simple and cheap!


----------

